# She's on my mind



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Today my new puppy did something that I never expected. A friend stopped by to give me a toy for the new pup. So like any good dad, I gave it to her right away. Maggie held the toy in her mouth and did parade laps around the house. Then the tears started run down my face. My 11 year old Shelby would do parade laps every time she got a new toy. She just passed on 12/30/13 and I miss her so much. It would have been really cool for to see her new little sis carry the torch. The picture is from this past Christmas as she parades her new toy that santa gave her. Man I miss her


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Sadly, we understand......


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think that was a God Wink from your beloved girl. <3 

I am so sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh... I know that must be hard. I'm sure it was your girl passing along a sissy trait 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and I do so understand.

I have lost two furbabies within 9 months of each other. My golden in March and my lab mix just this month. 
I now have a 10 week old puppy and he keeps surprising me with habits and antics that my golden Toby did and sometimes he does things that my lab mix Thunder did. I see it as a sign from my passed on boys that they are still with me and it gives me comfort


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Shelby. I'm certain Shelby was watching her little sister's antics with a contented smile on her face.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I agree that your beautiful Shelby was sending you a little sign to say hello. 

When we adopted Chumlee, we were happy to have a new dog to love, but a little nervous that he was 6 years old. We wondered if maybe we should have gotten a younger dog but over the course of the next few days, behaviors kept surfacing that surprised us. "Hey! Spencer used to do that!" "Nikki loved to steal socks too!" and finally, "Chum hates pretzels just like Sophie!" It was clear to us that our bridge dogs were telling us that we had made the right choice in adopting Chum.

Take care.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. Its reassuring to know that I'm not alone


----------

